# UV before or after canister filter?



## Forest (29 Dec 2008)

Hi all,
I have a Vectron UV clarifier and am not sure if I should install it before or after my canister filter. Does it make a difference?
Any advice or opinions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Colin


----------



## milla (29 Dec 2008)

After, let the filter remove all the gunk that would otherwise clog the UV.


----------



## Forest (30 Dec 2008)

Thanks for the reply Milla, my thinking was that the clarifier would make the algael spores stick together and so be easier for the filter floss to filter out?
I might be mistaken but this forum seems to have a lack of enthusiasm for new members posts. Might just be the time of year. 
Thanks again 
Colin


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Dec 2008)

Forest said:
			
		

> I might be mistaken but this forum seems to have a lack of enthusiasm for new members posts. Might just be the time of year.
> Thanks again
> Colin



Not at all mate, Milla had just covered it all really!  

The Quartz tube the UV bulb sits in needs to stay as clear as possible for the UV light to get through effectively so it reall needs to be fed cleaned water.  The flocculated debris, algae and bacteria treated by the UV will soon be picked up by the filter again, especially if you're running your turnover near 10x the tank's volume.


----------

